# Do any of you use a cigar case?



## shortstory5 (Sep 3, 2008)

To carry around a cigar or two throughout the day... I'm looking to get a one or two finger case... What do you guys use/recommend? Have any pictures of yours?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MKR160 (Dec 2, 2008)

I have two cases that i use. The first is a McKinley nylon case that holds 3 sticks and also has a pouch for a light and a cutter on the front. This is good because you can carry all your stuff with you all the time. I also have a Xikar Herf-a-Dor hard plastic case that holds 5 sticks. It is a little bigger but crushproof. Good Luck.


----------



## shortstory5 (Sep 3, 2008)

I like the look of the metal cases... Are they generally all cedar lined and keep the humidity under control?

I do like the idea of having a pouch to carry everything else, but I'm pretty used to having it all in my pockets anyway...


----------



## buttah (Jun 9, 2008)

I carry a pipe pouch with me pretty much every where I go. I keep my lighters, cutter and obviously my pipes in there. I also have a couple of travel cases for my cigars. I have a leather 3 finger, a cigar fox executive 2 cigar holder/wallet all in one kind of thing and one of the aluminum travel cases. However my travel case got bent up during a flight so now when I travel I put my cigars in a zip lock with a water pillow and place that inside the case.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I have several types of holders,,,one I got from ,,,,wait for it,,,C BID! $1 for this item which you can see here,,,,http://www.cigarsinternational.com/prodDisp.asp?item=M-2LIC&cat=10

I also have a 2 cigar tubo steel leather pouch carrier.

Also the travel humidor which holds about a dozen cigars all sizes. I will be using this one when I fly out to the west coast.


----------



## SixPackSunday (Dec 25, 2008)

i have a peterson 3 finger leather pouch and a csonka 2 stick travel humi. 

i prefer the csonka for the simple reasons it keeps the humidity for me, but it doesnt carry the longer/thicker cigars, as the peterson does.


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

I have a 2 finger case and a 10 ct herf-a-dor. I use them alot. Normaly the 2 finger case will do, but if I know I'll be smoking a lot, I pack the herfador.


----------



## luckyfitz13 (Apr 6, 2008)

if you are looking for durability go with Otter case aka Cigar Caddy we have pics and prices on them on our site http://pipesandcigars.com/cica2co.html check it out they come in 2, 5, 10, 15 and more


----------



## shortstory5 (Sep 3, 2008)

I just want one for everyday use. Probably just a good tube... I want it to look awesome too.


----------



## SixPackSunday (Dec 25, 2008)

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_mtqxmhyQW7U/SVkaw3MsKnI/AAAAAAAAAGs/oTMn3_uDLUw/s1600-h/DSC02028.JPG

the black leather on the right. you want it jon?


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

I have a case that I recieved with a few hoyo de montery cigars a while back but you can not have bigger cigars in it. Too small.

I am a big fan of my herf a dor. I recently upgraded to the 15 count one and it is the best.


----------



## shortstory5 (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh... Thanks for the offers guys! I really appreciate it! I think I'm going to go with a single though...

Dale, we should meet up for a smoke sometime!


----------



## jfox520 (May 22, 2008)

I carry a Camacho cedar lined leather case. It will handle up to 5 cigars. 

John


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Nowadays Squid® just uses an old single-layer cigar box that will hold around ten or so. If going to a place where my stock may grow rather than diminish, I'll usually take my trusty old 25 count Squid-A-Dor®...


----------



## shortstory5 (Sep 3, 2008)

Squid, you're a baller. I only need to carry around one stick at a time...


----------



## SixPackSunday (Dec 25, 2008)

haha squid is a baller. so is gary

.... maybe thee is something to be said for fog's?


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

I use the hard cases. That way I don't have to worry about smashing the cigars


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

http://www.cubancrafters.com/access...ategory/LEATHER+CIGAR+CASES+by+CUBAN+CRAFTERS

I have had these for a Long time there great


----------



## Patrick B (Nov 5, 2008)

I just toss a cigar in a 3 or 5 ct. cigar baggie and rock on - in my coat pocket, or in my glove box, etc. Or no baggie if it's in cellophane. Never had one get beat up and there is no need to worry about humidity for a couple days unless you leave it sit in hot sunlight all day or something like that. 

I went to Florida over Christmas and put about 20 cigars in a Gallon ziploc and even 8 days later they smoked like they just came out of the humidor. It takes a while for them to get dried out if they are sealed up.

All that being said, I'd love to have a really cool small case of some kind for golfing - I think they take a little more abuse getting sloshed around in my bag - I walk a lot and carry my bag. I like big ring gauges though, so most 3 finger cases are out.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

shortstory5 said:


> Squid, you're a baller. I only need to carry around one stick at a time...


Most days I carry a leather backpack (instead of a typical briefcase) and I keep my travel case in there almost every day. <G> I also have a whole bunch of empty tin tubes to throw the occasional single that won't fit in a full case... Several people do this same type of thing... <G>


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

architeuthis said:


> Most days I carry a leather backpack (instead of a typical briefcase) and I keep my travel case in there almost every day. <G> I also have a whole bunch of empty tin tubes to throw the occasional single that won't fit in a full case... Several people do this same type of thing... <G>


I carry a messenger bag everyday and thought iishould get a cigar case so can smoke outside my building. But a an empty tin tube would be good also.
Thanks squid!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

mc2712 said:


> I carry a messenger bag everyday and thought iishould get a cigar case so can smoke outside my building. But a an empty tin tube would be good also.
> Thanks squid!


Ya know those flat humi-paks that Fuente and CAO and Torano include in their boxes? One of those in a flat cigar box works well for a day or so... If I were to lose my rigged-up travel case I'd not be out anything... <G>


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

jfox520 said:


> I carry a Camacho cedar lined leather case. It will handle up to 5 cigars.
> 
> John


I have the same case and I love it, have used the hell out of that thing. I also have one just like it that carries 10 cigars but for some reason I dont care for it. I also have the 5 count herf a dor (hard case). Most of the time I will carry the leather case and herf a dor together. So thats 10 sticks, guess I just need a bigger herf a dor.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

You will find out sooner or later that carrying one cigar just won't get it. If I'm going to a herf small or large I will smoke from 4 to 10 cigars plus will be carrying the wife's cigars. Seeing as right now you don't smoke that many a nice 3 cigar case should work. Even if you plan on smoking one, and can carry 3 for options LOL or you never know who you will one into and what to share one with them.


----------



## nativetexan_1 (Jan 1, 2008)

When I'm traveling, I'll put a few cigars in a resealable baggie and place it in something hard to protect them. At home, I use a 3-finger case to carry some around in the car or to keep them out in my workshop. If I were going to carry them around, I think I'd want a 2-finger case.


----------



## shortstory5 (Sep 3, 2008)

tx_tuff said:


> You will find out sooner or later that carrying one cigar just won't get it. If I'm going to a herf small or large I will smoke from 4 to 10 cigars plus will be carrying the wife's cigars. Seeing as right now you don't smoke that many a nice 3 cigar case should work. Even if you plan on smoking one, and can carry 3 for options LOL or you never know who you will one into and what to share one with them.


You bring up some valid points. Maybe I will just get a 3 finger...

You all are bad influences!!!:croc:


----------



## jfox520 (May 22, 2008)

I know what you mean. I have a 3 finger, 5 finger, and a leather travel humidor that will fit 20 cigars. Now I am not traveling hardly at all any more. Oh well they come in handy when I go on vacation.

John


----------



## SixPackSunday (Dec 25, 2008)

if somebody wants metal/glass tubes pm me. i have about 20 i will gladly let go of to somebody in need. just give me your addy and let me know how many you need.


----------



## sboyajian (Jun 27, 2008)

architeuthis said:


> Nowadays Squid® just uses an old single-layer cigar box that will hold around ten or so. If going to a place where my stock may grow rather than diminish, I'll usually take my trusty old 25 count Squid-A-Dor®...


gotta have one for each .. leg?


----------



## Truck Guy (Apr 11, 2008)

For a couple of sticks, I use a Prometheus leather case. Works great, keeps 'em fresh too.

(stock photo)


----------



## FNA (Jan 18, 2007)

Why carry one when you could carry two?

Too bad you want it to look good - for one cigar I would buy a Churchill in aluminum tubo and re-use the tube.

Believe it or not, dropped 3 finger & 2 finger case while riding the bike last year. 3-finger was nice heavy leather that I had for years.

Herf-a-dors and caddies don't count as 'carry cases' for me since they are really not made for carrying on one's person. I heartily endorse them for weekends tho'.

Anybody see Hansotia's wallet style case Gurkha was selling with 3 G3 cigars? Nice slim-line design, one piece as opposed to telescopers. Doesn't disturb drape of jacket as much.

I reccomend however the alligator-hide buffalo-horn case 4-finger widely available. Cedar lined too.

Best thing about 1 & 2 finger metal cases is that you can carry them in your pants pocket.

During the week I wear a jacket so I have no problem carry a cigar case. What do you do with even a plain leather 3 finger slip case on the weekends?


----------



## friz (Jul 24, 2008)

I have a Xikar 3 finger leather hard case love it. When I travel it get me buy and if I need more will by them when I get to my destination.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I have a cheap 2 finger leather case from JR cigar. I also have a three finger Xikar and a 15 cigar herf-a-dor from Xikar.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Architeuthis said:


> Nowadays Squid® just uses an old single-layer cigar box that will hold around ten or so...


I'm with Squid on this one. I used to carry a 3-finger tube, but since I've gotten the single layer 10 stick carrier, I've stopped carrying the tube. I like having the variety. It's easy enough to carry in a messenger bag or just on it's own.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

I love my Griffin's 2-cigar, carbon fiber case. It's tough as Hell and light weight.... And believe it or not, ot keeps the cigars fresh. It will telescope from a robusto/ to a double corona.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

I also like the Le Tube 3 finger case for when I'm on the bike or need something smaller. It retracts, it's simple and easy.

Le Tube III Travel Case for 3 Cigars


----------



## BlewSmoke.com (Sep 1, 2008)

I have 2 Cigar Caddy 10 ct cases: Cigar Caddy 10 Stick Count Travel Humidor

They seem to work very well for me. I've traveled all over with them. The hard shell makes it nice so nothing gets crunched. And, the water proof seal makes it great for when I take them to the lake... ( i sound like a commercial).:blah:

Anyway.. that's what i use.


----------



## LookAtBigErn82 (Sep 21, 2008)

Lucienne 8 1/4" S/S Cigar Holder with Flask
The best of both worlds?


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

I have a 3 finger leather case I picked up off of c-bid of like 9$ works great.

I also bought a Perdomo ESV '91 Maestro Tubo and use the beautiful Tube as a single cigar holder. It has a piece of cedar lining it and looks sharp to boot. Smoking the Maestro didn't hurt my feelings either as it is a quite nice cigar.

I also have a 15 count otter box and have used the ziplock baggie to good effect as well. Good luck with your search.


----------



## carterwsu (Apr 3, 2008)

gvarsity said:


> I have a 3 finger leather case I picked up off of c-bid of like 9$ works great.
> 
> 
> > I think I got the same case. Works great for me too. The only downside, is sometimes it's hard to hold larger ring gauge cigars without tearing the foot up a little when sliding them in. Have to be careful, almost wrecked a few Oliva V's before I noticed my stupidity. mg: However, the case does serve a purpose, to protect cigars, and it does do a wonderful job at that. Great for the golf course, or someplace where the thicker leather is a bonus.


----------



## MarbleApe (May 12, 2008)

I picked up a 3 finger italian leather case from a luggage store many many moons ago before all the great internet store options. It worked out great, however, it was a little wide for my front coat pocket at times (something you may want to consider if you don't use a bag or briefcase everyday). 

I grabbed a great 2 finger leather case from cuban crafters about a year and a half ago that I carry about 5 times a week and it's perfect.

Good luck with the hunt.


----------



## Jimbo14 (Aug 31, 2008)

Xikar Xikar and Xikar. They have 5, 3 and single cases. I have a 'three' case - they are leather and cedar lined, beautiful.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

I have a two, three and four finger cases. Usually , I carry a three finger. Never know what I'll be smoking. And for the long days, I have a 20ct travel humi.


NEVER ENOUGH!


----------



## SmokinGun22 (Jan 16, 2009)

Quick question from a guy who is interested in purchasing a carrier...

Do the cedar lined holders need to be kept humidified so they don't dry out your sticks? I'm wondering if it acts like the cedar in your humidor?

:hungry:


----------



## jfox520 (May 22, 2008)

Yes mine does so about a week before I use I put in a tube of beads.


----------



## Shervin (May 29, 2008)

I don't use it as often as I should but then again a simple 2 finger case can hold enough to last me the day.


----------



## LibertyToad (Jul 27, 2008)

I have a 5 count cigar otter case and I love it. Airtight and extremely durable. I think they have a 2 cigar one.


----------



## pmp (Jan 26, 2009)

I have many cases from travel cases, 2 finger, 3 finger, even 4 finger. 

My favorite is a leather bound 4 finger case that is very rigid. Don't recall where I got it, I think it was a gift one year.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I have a 2 finger case, it is a very nice item to have, but it doesn't hold anything thicker than 50 ring gauge, which is kind of lame. It's a nice level of security. 

I do like to use it though. I've loaded a cigar into it just to carry it our too my porch. :lol:


----------

